# OnePass and the loss of Everything (record all with duplicates) option



## stefandaystrom (May 24, 2004)

Why in the world did OnePass remove the Everything (aka Record All With Duplicates) option?

This is needed:

1. If you have intermittent reception issues with a channel that shows the same program multiple times per day (but never again after that, and it's never available from streaming services), it was very useful to record all the showings, and then watch the one with best reception.

2. If the program guide does not distinguish between episodes (at all, or accurately).

3. If the channel has a history of preempting one showing or another due to breaking news or whatever, but has several showings a day and it's likely that at least one of those will not be interrupted.

I don't understand why this had to be removed when OnePass was added. It was a very useful feature in certain circumstances, even if not everyone used it and not everyone who used it used it often.

Can this feature please be added back in the next update?

Thanks.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

OnePass attempts to build a full season inventory of content based on your criteria and selected sources,

A different design aproach, and a different perspective in presenting the recorded / stream base content.

We already have several OnePass threads - this forum is not tivo, if you want to request a feature tivo has a request tool.

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/168


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

stefandaystrom said:


> Why in the world did OnePass remove the Everything (aka Record All With Duplicates) option?
> 
> This is needed:
> 
> ...


Many of us agree, viewing the removal of Everything (with duplicates) as truly mysterious. The one possible reason I've imagined is that TiVo is afraid some clueless users might use that option in an all-channel OnePass, which for some shows could result in dozens of duplicate recordings per day, causing the clueless user to complain about tuner conflicts and disappearing disk space. That fear may be rational if TiVo's new target demographic is stupid users. Most of us here at TCF enjoy having powerful features available for judicious use.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

L David Matheny said:


> Many of us agree, viewing the removal of Everything (with duplicates) as truly mysterious. The one possible reason I've imagined is that TiVo is afraid some clueless users might use that option in an all-channel OnePass, which for some shows could result in dozens of duplicate recordings per day, causing the clueless user to complain about tuner conflicts and disappearing disk space. That fear may be rational if TiVo's new target demographic is stupid users. Most of us here at TCF enjoy having powerful features available for judicious use.


Most of us also understand that much if not most content is not available from streaming sources at all and more is not available for considerable time. A very few others haven't had that fact sink in yet.


----------



## zaphodbeeblebrox (Feb 14, 2015)

+1 to the OP and everybody except the sole dissenter (in this thread, so far).

Be careful who you decide to argue with. There's a few I've seen do nothing but hammer away at all who don't like, or oppose, changes that come with 20.4.6. There are many threads on 20.4.6 & OnePass.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I'll give you an extremely unique reason I sometimes use All w/Dupes...

I watch with captions. There are a few shows that for some unknown reason, have live captions on the first few airings, then at some point, all of a sudden and for no discernible reason, will start airing with proper captions. If it's a show I really want to watch, I record All w/Dupes. I may end up with 3 or 6 or 9 recordings over a few days, but I'll get my captions at some point. (These are always cable shows, the only ones that repeat endlessly.)

The somewhat mystifying removal of this option will make this challenging, to say the least. Manually setting recording after recording will probably be my only option.


----------



## zaphodbeeblebrox (Feb 14, 2015)

astrohip said:


> I'll give you an extremely unique reason I sometimes use All w/Dupes...
> 
> I watch with captions. There are a few shows that for some unknown reason, have live captions on the first few airings, then at some point, all of a sudden and for no discernible reason, will start airing with proper captions. If it's a show I really want to watch, I record All w/Dupes. I may end up with 3 or 6 or 9 recordings over a few days, but I'll get my captions at some point. (These are always cable shows, the only ones that repeat endlessly.)
> 
> The somewhat mystifying removal of this option will make this challenging, to say the least. Manually setting recording after recording will probably be my only option.


I don't know your reason for needing captions. But, I am neither deaf, nor hearing-impaired, and rely very heavily on them for spoken dialog with many different accents or dialects (even regional american ones). I tend to leave them on at all times, unless they are getting in the way too much.

I've used record everything w/duplicates for the same reason as you, and in the manner you describe. I would imagine, after time, you might grow tired of having to make sure to watch something, to check if the captions are good, and then having to take the time to manually go set manual re-recordings, if they are not. I guess only time will tell, if that winds up to be the case...


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

I get the reasoning behind the move to 1Ps even if the result causes harm for some, and I think Tivo should listen to those users here and try to accomodate them.

I do not get the removal of the Everything option, and I would like an explanation for it.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

The thing that annoys me is that many of the work-arounds we will lose with 1P are necessary because the Guide Data is not up to snuff. Any TiVo DVR is at the mercy of the Guide Data that is made available to it -- if the Guide Data is bad, the TiVo can't do what we want, no matter how good the TiVo software is.

TiVo Inc. knows that Tribune's Guide Data is not always good, so why write features that only work really well if the Guide Data is perfect? It's baffling.

I don't think it should be an edge case that a sports fan wants to follow a sport and follow just one team. It's not a big secret that some cities are two-team markets. But apparently all the fans in all the two-team markets in whatever pro sport you want to name are "too small a market" for TiVo to pay attention to.


----------



## zaphodbeeblebrox (Feb 14, 2015)

slowbiscuit said:


> I get the reasoning behind the move to 1Ps even if the result causes harm for some, and I think Tivo should listen to those users here and try to accomodate them.
> 
> I do not get the removal of the Everything option, and I would like an explanation for it.


+1 Thank You.



murgatroyd said:


> The thing that annoys me is that many of the work-arounds we will lose with 1P are necessary because the Guide Data is not up to snuff. Any TiVo DVR is at the mercy of the Guide Data that is made available to it -- if the Guide Data is bad, the TiVo can't do what we want, no matter how good the TiVo software is.
> 
> TiVo Inc. knows that Tribune's Guide Data is not always good, so why write features that only work really well if the Guide Data is perfect? It's baffling.
> 
> I don't think it should be an edge case that a sports fan wants to follow a sport and follow just one team. It's not a big secret that some cities are two-team markets. But apparently all the fans in all the two-team markets in whatever pro sport you want to name are "too small a market" for TiVo to pay attention to.


+1 (Primarily on the even more "at the mercy of the guide data" part. But, I'm not disagreeing with the rest, either).


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

zaphodbeeblebrox said:


> I don't know your reason for needing captions. But, I am neither deaf, nor hearing-impaired, and rely very heavily on them for spoken dialog with many different accents or dialects (even regional american ones). I tend to leave them on at all times, unless they are getting in the way too much.
> 
> I've used record everything w/duplicates for the same reason as you, and in the manner you describe. I would imagine, after time, you might grow tired of having to make sure to watch something, to check if the captions are good, and then having to take the time to manually go set manual re-recordings, if they are not. I guess only time will tell, if that winds up to be the case...


I'm deaf. Have a cochlear implant, so I can hear, but not well enough to discern dialog on a TV.

It all comes down to how badly one wants to watch something. If you really really want something, you'll record every showing, or do whatever else you can. And if it's something you decide you can live without, well... that's it for the SP.

There was a period of time when several FOX shows were having delayed caption problems. It's almost impossible to watch a show that has captions pop up a second or two late. Brain can't process the audio/visual disconnect. Most of the shows I killed the SP, but there were a couple I just watched it Mute.

It just depends how desperate one is.


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

zaphodbeeblebrox said:


> feel bad that she's the one seeing all the negativity and virtual hatred...


I agree. Why are people such asses? I really want to reach through the Internet and thwop them on the end of the nose with my finger.

"It costs nothing to say something kind. Even less to shut up altogether."
Nathan Fillion


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

You people should write up bugs at forum.tivo.com and/or contact Tivo directly with these (valid IMHO) complaints.


----------

